# LCD TV



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

i know LCD TV 32 inch i found out 1080P full HD
if i connect PC which batter connection HDMI OR DVI for Text Clear for PC
i can get PC High end Video card like GTX480 can get HDMI Input too
i know LCD TV support Resolution most 1920x1080 only ??? but not support Resolution Lower 640x480 and 800x600 and 1024x768 and 1280x768
but LCD Monitor Also support lower Resolution too then LCD TV

LCD TV 32inch or above got input DVI Ports ???
i connect PC TO LCD TV i usage internet and video movie and gaming to
the LCD TV can get 100% clear Text the internet words text can clear 100% without blur can easy read leter words


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have not seen an LCD display that does not have a DVI or SVGA input. A 1080p (1920x1080) 32" or even a 52" display will work just fine as a PC monitor and give you a great big screen. Do not get a Plasma if for PC viewing as burn in is very possible with stagnant images.
LCD TVs are just like a PC LCD monitor they will support many different resolutions but will look best at its native resolution of 1920x1080


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> I have not seen an LCD display that does not have a DVI or SVGA input. A 1080p (1920x1080) 32" or even a 52" display will work just fine as a PC monitor and give you a great big screen. Do not get a Plasma if for PC viewing as burn in is very possible with stagnant images.
> LCD TVs are just like a PC LCD monitor they will support many different resolutions but will look best at its native resolution of 1920x1080


so which batter i take LCD TV OR LCD Monitor
if LCD TV PC viewing as will burn in why like that


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

gopala33 said:


> so which batter i take LCD TV OR LCD Monitor


They are both the same just different wording, Some "monitors" will not have a built in tuner.


> if LCD TV PC viewing as will burn in why like that


Not on LCD just Plasma displays.


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> They are both the same just different wording, Some "monitors" will not have a built in tuner.
> 
> Not on LCD just Plasma displays.


i dont need plasma because the Plasma 32inch 720p only not full hd so bad too


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

720p on a 32" display will look just as good as 1080p simply because of the size, Plasmas also come in 1080p as well.


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> 720p on a 32" display will look just as good as 1080p simply because of the size, Plasmas also come in 1080p as well.


ok no need plasma because wil burn too

i dont need built in tuner hehe
why LCD Monito and LCD TV different wording
i know LCD monitor color loss too i prefer big screen because i do usage gaming and movie and internet etc a lot usage i know LCD Monitor 30inch but 16:10 sigh i prefer 16:9 i found LCD Monitor 27inch but TN color is bad
other brand abit color loss so be very hard


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> 720p on a 32" display will look just as good as 1080p simply because of the size, Plasmas also come in 1080p as well.


Not if you're sitting close, as when using it for a PC monitor: http://carltonbale.com/1080p-does-matter

Also, a lower resolution means less pixels and gives less standard desktop space.


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

eugovector said:


> Not if you're sitting close, as when using it for a PC monitor: http://carltonbale.com/1080p-does-matter
> 
> Also, a lower resolution means less pixels and gives less standard desktop space.


i did do calculate the explan 37 inches
720p (1280×720) resolution, you must sit: 7
1080p (1920×1080) resolution, you must sit: 5

what difrent i know 720p and 1080p both is 16:9
but 480p is 4:3


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm not sure what your asking however 1080p is still better no mater how you look at it so if you have the money thats the resolution you should go for. 
480p is 4:3 meaning that you either have to stretch the image to fit or you will have black bars on the left and right of the picture.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

gopala33 said:


> i did do calculate the explan 37 inches
> 720p (1280×720) resolution, you must sit: 7
> 1080p (1920×1080) resolution, you must sit: 5
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what you are asking. If you want to use the TV to browse the internet, play games, and watch movies, I would recommend a 1080p LCD. The size of the TV will depend on how far away you plan on sitting. How far away will you sit from the TV?


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> I'm not sure what your asking however 1080p is still better no mater how you look at it so if you have the money thats the resolution you should go for.
> 480p is 4:3 meaning that you either have to stretch the image to fit or you will have black bars on the left and right of the picture.


yes u correct 4:3 will have black bar left and right correct its ok no problem
ya i prefer 1080P too
i ask u about
i dont need built in tuner hehe
why LCD Monito and LCD TV different wording
i know LCD monitor color loss too i prefer big screen because i do usage gaming and movie and internet etc a lot usage i know LCD Monitor 30inch but 16:10 sigh i prefer 16:9 i found LCD Monitor 27inch but TN color is bad
other brand abit color loss so be very hard



eugovector said:


> I'm not sure what you are asking. If you want to use the TV to browse the internet, play games, and watch movies, I would recommend a 1080p LCD. The size of the TV will depend on how far away you plan on sitting. How far away will you sit from the TV?


u did give me link for http://carltonbale.com/1080p-does-matter

i did do calculate the explan 37 inches
720p (1280×720) resolution, you must sit: 7
1080p (1920×1080) resolution, you must sit: 5

why diffrent 720p sit: 7 and 1080p sit: 5


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Those are the distances at which you eye can see the difference between 720 and 1080. At 7 feet, both will look the same. At 5 feet, the 1080 will have more detail than the 720.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

gopala33 said:


> why LCD Monito and LCD TV different wording


The only difference between an LCD TV and a Montitor is that a TV will have a built in TV tuner where the monitor will not. The picture quality between the two is no difference other than finding a brand that you like.



> why diffrent 720p sit: 7 and 1080p sit: 5


The closer you sit to the display the more noticeable the individual pixels will be, 1080p has more pixels that are smaller and closer together so you will not see them unless you sit very close.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Well, maybe. Some LCD monitors are made specifically for computer use and may not be ideal for video.


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

eugovector said:


> Those are the distances at which you eye can see the difference between 720 and 1080. At 7 feet, both will look the same. At 5 feet, the 1080 will have more detail than the 720.


ohhh 720p and 1080p diffrent text right



tonyvdb said:


> The only difference between an LCD TV and a Montitor is that a TV will have a built in TV tuner where the monitor will not. The picture quality between the two is no difference other than finding a brand that you like.
> 
> The closer you sit to the display the more noticeable the individual pixels will be, 1080p has more pixels that are smaller and closer together so you will not see them unless you sit very close.


i know LCD monitor color loss too i prefer big screen because i do usage gaming and movie and internet etc a lot usage i know LCD Monitor 30inch but 16:10 sigh i prefer 16:9 i found LCD Monitor 27inch but TN color is bad
other brand abit color loss so be very hard

are u sure LCD TV is IPS color picture quality will good then LCD Monitor ???


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

gopala33 said:


> i know LCD monitor color loss too


What do you mean? 

I think you are trying to get answers to questions that are much more general than possible. The variability between brands and models is so great and what various companies call monitors and TVs varies so much that it is very hard to give you a precise answer. I suggest that asking about specific models would be more productive.


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

lcaillo said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> I think you are trying to get answers to questions that are much more general than possible. The variability between brands and models is so great and what various companies call monitors and TVs varies so much that it is very hard to give you a precise answer. I suggest that asking about specific models would be more productive.


here link http://www.prad.de/en/monitore/review/2010/review-samsung-p2770hd-part5.html

the Viewing angle but bad colour


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You're referring to "off axis viewing". Modern LCDs intended for Home Theater use have much better off-axis color, that is, they will usually have true color, but will drop in brightness (light output) the further off center you get. Plasmas don't suffer from this problem to the same extent.


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

eugovector said:


> You're referring to "off axis viewing". Modern LCDs intended for Home Theater use have much better off-axis color, that is, they will usually have true color, but will drop in brightness (light output) the further off center you get. Plasmas don't suffer from this problem to the same extent.


so LCD monitor Viewing angle but bad colour
if LCD TV Viewing angle so be batter colour then lcd monitor right


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

No, being a monitor or a TV has little to do with it. There may be some trends in the types of panels used that affect this, but you have to compare specific models. You cannot just generalize in the manner you are attempting to do. You have to compare specific sets. All LCD products are going to have more limited viewing angles than a plasma, but some are better than others.


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

lcaillo said:


> No, being a monitor or a TV has little to do with it. There may be some trends in the types of panels used that affect this, but you have to compare specific models. You cannot just generalize in the manner you are attempting to do. You have to compare specific sets. All LCD products are going to have more limited viewing angles than a plasma, but some are better than others.


i did go store i saw LCD TV i checking viewing angles left and right but still good image clear to
LCD TV is IPS color picture quality will good then LCD Monitor is IPS


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Thread closed due to user ban for failure to comply with administrative requests.


----------

